# Headlamp restoration - clear spray lacquer?



## PJD (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm soon going to use the 3M kit that attaches to my drill to restore my Lexus LS430 headlamps. I originally brought some sealant, however, I have now read that this won't last, and that I should use some clear lacquer spray which should permanently protect the headlamps. Sound okay?

Just wondering if anyone can recommend a decent lacquer spray that will do the job? Non yellowing and UV resistant?

Couple of possibilities
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rust-Oleum...=gloss+clear+spray+non+yellowing+uv+resistant

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Plasti-kote-24000-400ml-Premium-Spray/dp/B006XBT39Y


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

if I was you I would just use the sealant and top up every 6 months, your best bet would be some ceramic sealant.

Imagine if you polish your paint, you wouldn't re-lacquer that, you would keep the protection topped up, think of your headlights the same.

Applying lacquer outside to a clear surface wont be easy to get a good finish


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

As above. I just top mine up when waxing and or I did apply wowos crystal sealant to them when I did the car a few weeks ago. They have not gone back to how they were in over a year

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Rian said:


> if I was you I would just use the sealant and top up every 6 months, your best bet would be some ceramic sealant.
> 
> Imagine if you polish your paint, you wouldn't re-lacquer that, you would keep the protection topped up, think of your headlights the same.
> 
> Applying lacquer outside to a clear surface wont be easy to get a good finish


When polishing paintwork you are not removing the lacquer or protective layer as you are with doing headlights. Because when I headlight goes this way the protective layer has already worn away and you are sanding not polishing.

So it's quite different

Re applying lacquer is the best method, but certainly not outside. Take the headlights off and do them. If not then prep and clean properly and apply a ceramic coating.


----------



## PJD (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for your input. This is the sealant that i've already brought..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A3S1RGU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I've never had luck spraying clear coat on headlights after a polish. I want to try putting a sheet of paint protection film next


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Yellow Dave said:


> When polishing paintwork you are not removing the lacquer or protective layer as you are with doing headlights. Because when I headlight goes this way the protective layer has already worn away and you are sanding not polishing.
> 
> So it's quite different
> 
> Re applying lacquer is the best method, but certainly not outside. Take the headlights off and do them. If not then prep and clean properly and apply a ceramic coating.


So polishing a car doesnt remove clear coat (lacquer) best tell the news papers as every one must be miss informed.

Polishing paint removes lacquer, Polishing your removes lacquer.

Re-lacquering headlights vs sealing them if a big difference and to get good results with Re-lacquering you would need to take them inside, properly prep and leave them to cure, most people don't have someway they can do that, or 24hours to leave headlights of their car, I have to take my bumper of to take mine out ffs and with the substratebeing clear plastic any imperfections would be more visible.

We ALL KNOW Re-lacquering is the most durable but not the most piratical


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

PJD said:


> Thanks for your input. This is the sealant that i've already brought..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A3S1RGU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Maybe good to polish with but don't count on it for your protection, grab a polymer sealant im using Detailer's Pro Poli-Coat Paint Sealant and just keep it topped up when you do your paint


----------



## PJD (Mar 15, 2008)

Rian said:


> Maybe good to polish with but don't count on it for your protection, grab a polymer sealant im using Detailer's Pro Poli-Coat Paint Sealant and just keep it topped up when you do your paint


Thanks Rian - would Poorboys EX P work okay (I have some already) ?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/poorboys-ex-p-sealant/prod_26.html


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Even with polymer sealants, the headlights are going to yellow up again in a year. The Griots Garage system has a spray can clear coat to recoat the lights which will provide proper long term durability. Otherwise, you'll be re-polishing every year.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Rian said:


> So polishing a car doesnt remove clear coat (lacquer) best tell the news papers as every one must be miss informed.
> 
> Polishing paint removes lacquer, Polishing your removes lacquer.
> 
> ...


Really like the tone of your reply.

When polishing or correcting your paintwork, are you 'completely' removing 'all' the clearcoat in the same way that you do when sanding headlights? I'd be very worried if you are.

And in reference to sealing or re lacquering the headlights. I'm pretty sure I said the similar. Some people can remove their headlights with a few simple bolts. It was a suggestion. Nothing that he 'has' to do. But I wasn't going to tell him to do one or the other, just give them options


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

I applied protective film as it had the benefits of protecting against stones as well. I do a fair amount of driving on unsealed roads.

crash486


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

When I attended the Autoglym open day, they demonstrated their headlight restoration kit. (And to be fair to them it was a very capable and easy to use kit)


The question was asked, whether the headlight should then be "sealed" with "something" to prevent the clouding re-occurring. The response from Autoglym, was that they had tested various sealants and none was successful.


Having seen their testing lab, I have little reason to doubt them. If they could identify something that they could sell I am sure they would. 


I have never had a cloudy headlight to deal with, so I cannot provide a personal perspective.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I tried re-lacquer a pair of sanded and polished headlamps. 
Keyed them with 2000 again and used 2k lacquer.
They looked brilliant, but at MOT time the pattern was not there anymore and the vehicle failed.
Don't know if this was caused by the sanding and polishing or by the lacquer.

What is funny this was on an E class Mercedes, they where as dull and yellow as you can get, however my neighbor has an little 11 year old Hyundai and the headlamp still look as new. 
Is always parked outside and used daily, how can a budget car have better material than a premium make?


----------

